# used 1Ds Mark 3 or 6D for Studio Work, Streetphotography?



## ykn123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello there
I have a 1D-X for sports and a 1D-M3 as backup for sports. And well i have a few 5Ds as well.

Now I could get a used 1Ds M3 from a trustable source. It got a new shutter this June.( i saw the repair bill from CPS) 
It will be about 2200 Euro. (body only) A new 6D here is about 1650 Euro (body) 
I'm going to get a camera for studio work with e.g. the 24-70 2.8II and for doing street photography with a 50 f1.4 or 85 1.8 etc. - would you go for the new 6D or the used 1Ds M3 ?

I should mention: i don't care for video or wlan or gps.


----------



## memoriaphoto (Oct 28, 2013)

When do you use your 5D cameras then? Just curious since they are great for both studio and street...


----------



## ykn123 (Oct 28, 2013)

@memoriaphoto
Oh i do use them in studio. And for jobs like business portraits, etc.
And i still use my 5DM2 the most - even if i like the 61 AF points on the 5DM3 (I'm moving the AF points around for focusing instead of using the central AF and re-arranging - just the way i do it - not saying it has to be done that way) - i like ihe IQ of the 5DM2 (low iso) more than the 5DM3.

Basically i'm going to get another, backup, alternative .... camera - i might sell a few of my other cameras (like the 50D and 1DM2) since i'm not using them any longer. I never had a 1Ds and in terms of IQ it seems that it is as good if not better than the 6D ????

I just wonder if someone has the both of them (6D, 1Ds M3) and could comment on the IQ. They are both FF. The 6D sensor is obviously newer. The body of the 1d is obviously more robust. The 1Ds has 19 over 11 (6D) selectable AF points, the sync time is 1/250s over 1/180 (6D). All of this is attractive to me , even if the body is obviously years old. As i wrote the shutter had been replaced lately and i'm not going to use video, or GPS. WLAN might be a nice thing however, but i have a camranger.


----------



## memoriaphoto (Oct 28, 2013)

I see...

Well, I can't really comment on the 6D but I have the 5D3. And I actually bought the 1ds3 last week! Love it! Anything below ISO 1000 the 1Ds3 is better IMO. It handles hightlights smoother, has a better colorfilter which really improves the balance and color "pop" straight of out cam. The files are also responding nicely in post.

This is my new 1st choice for normal light. For lowlight I will use the 5D3 series. For street I would pick something more discrete though, but that depends on your shooting style of course...


----------



## xROELOFx (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't know about the 6D, but if I were you I'd definitely get the 1Ds mk. III. From what I've seen for that camera, it's amazing. Also personally I prefer the 1D style bodies instead of the smaller 5D/6D like ones.
So to me it's a really easy choice. Good luck anyway


----------



## BozillaNZ (Oct 28, 2013)

6D pros: better high ISO (at least 2 stops in raw), bling factors (wifi, gps, movie, etc), better LCD screen

1Ds3 pros: better color, better AF, better build + weather sealed, larger battery, robust shutter/mirror (all metal), 100% VF, 0.76x VF magnification, faster responsiveness, 2 card slots for backup/separate recording

They are made for completely different purposes.

In fact I have replaced my 1D3 to 1Ds3 two months ago and never looked back. It feels just like the 1D3, but the VF is a lot bigger and brighter, and the images are better.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Oct 28, 2013)

Do you mind if I ask you how much the shutter replacement costs?



ykn123 said:


> Hello there
> I have a 1D-X for sports and a 1D-M3 as backup for sports. And well i have a few 5Ds as well.
> 
> Now I could get a used 1Ds M3 from a trustable source. It got a new shutter this June.( i saw the repair bill from CPS)
> ...


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 28, 2013)

the image quality of the 6D is as good as the one from the 5D MK3.
i have both cameras.

is the 1Ds image quality better then the 5D MK3?
well i doubt you will see a difference at low iso... at high iso the 6D/5D MK3 will be better.

i hear a lot about better color rendition from the 1Ds. 
don´t know how true this is or if people just repeat what they read.

i shoot RAW and i have no problems to get the colors i want. 

for street photography i would prefer a small body. 
not a big monster like the 1Ds. 

the real question is, why would a guy with the cameras you have need another camera....?



> 1DX,1DM3,1DM2,5DM3,5DM2(x2),50D



you should have enough backup bodys, not?


----------



## BozillaNZ (Oct 29, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> the image quality of the 6D is as good as the one from the 5D MK3.
> i have both cameras.
> 
> is the 1Ds image quality better then the 5D MK3?
> ...



Sensors have different color filters and color management software, so it is expected that they render colors differently. I didn't believe that Nikon renders a total different color tone until I actually tried one! Sometimes you can never make one camera's color output match another one.


----------



## pwp (Oct 29, 2013)

ykn123 said:


> Hello there
> I have a 1D-X for sports and a 1D-M3 as backup for sports. And well i have a few 5Ds as well.
> 
> Now I could get a used 1Ds M3 from a trustable source.
> ...


You sound perfectly adequately set up. For studio, your 1DX will deliver in spades, better in my opinion than a 1Ds3. Remember this is a camera that was announced mid 2007. That's getting on. Your 5D's are perfectly brilliant for studio, and if you're talking 5D3 then a 6D may disappoint. And files from a 5D2 will be pretty much indistinguishable from a 6D for studio.

I'd say you don't need any new bodies. Go out there and get some more clients!

-pw


----------



## jonathan7007 (Oct 29, 2013)

I always agree with the advice "get more clients" because how else do we pay for all this gear and our studio leases? Paul is always spot on with photo advice, too, but here I do believe the 1DsMk3 adds something to studio work or anything else with lots of light.

I have two 1DsMk3 bodies and one 5DMk3 (had the Mk2 before). At 100, 200 ISO the 1Ds files are GREAT. The highlights have lots of room and the details are sharp and clean. There is some kind of pop that I see that I love. Great skin tones. As the ISO goes up the advantage is lost. But where I have strobes or lots of ambient light the bodies are super.

There are some other advantages. Perhaps the wall-power substitute for the battery is nice for a long day's shoot. The solid body absorbs vibration. Shutter count will never be an issue. Dual cards for backup (but the 5DMk3 has that, too.) Robust shutter should mean less strain from lots of LiveView. (I wonder if the cameras differ in sensor heat effects?) I do shoot the 1Ds tethered a lot. 

I now work on location but had a studio for some years. 

Cost of ownership? Don't know your marketplace. Here in the US I expect to pay about $2000-2400 for one of these used 1DsMk3 bodies and sell it for about the same. I did not look closely at your other bodies in your signature, so perhaps there is an overlap I am not taking into account, but I love my 1Ds bodies.

jonathan7007


----------



## pwp (Oct 29, 2013)

jonathan7007 said:


> I did not look closely at your other bodies in your signature, so perhaps there is an overlap I am not taking into account, but I love my 1Ds bodies.
> jonathan7007


He's _very_ nicely set up!

1DX,1DM3,1DM2,5DM3,5DM2(x2),50D
50 f1.4, 85 f1.8, 100 f2.8 IS, 135 f2.0, 200 f2.8 II, 300 f4.0, 17-40 f4.0, 24-105 f4.0, 24-70 f2.8 II, 70-200 f2.8 II

Good to hear you love your 1Ds3. They really are pretty special. Maybe the OP just wants to taste the magic...

-pw


----------



## jonathan7007 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah, Paul, looking at that more closely (had glanced before) I see the overlaps. I am also surprised he says he uses the 5D2 more than the others. I read a thread here some time back in which a photographer said he was happy with his 1Dx shooting headshots (actors, models) and I believe that, because these files/images with a new 18Meg sensor are well within the quality range for 8x10 prints.

My joy with the two 1Ds bodies I found at about $2250 (each, averaged) is based on:
1. Cost for the quality (way lower than the 1Dx)
2. Ability to have two for consistent control layout shooting in a fast-moving situation
3. Reasonable cost for the durability, water sealing
4. (OK, this isn't that important) The sound of the shutter <bid wide mad grin>
5. The invested $$ won't go down to fast
6. The cost fits my market (follow on to #5)
7. Client knows I'm serious (here most don't know the gear so less a factor.)

Like most here, I find the 1DsMk3 sensor likes to be 2/3 stop over exposed. ETTL baked in. 

The 1Ds family not a street unit. I wish I never sold my Leica and Leicavit <sigh> film limitations aside.

I like the 5DMk3 OK, and love the flexibility with the ISO and "better" focusing. (my copy not so good, unfortunately) so I *do* plan to get a second one of these for to have a consistent control layout aspect appropriate shoots. I sold my 5DMk2 and crop body to help with these moves and to step up in quality. (You called it "magic"? Agreed.)

jonathan7007


----------



## ykn123 (Oct 29, 2013)

ksagomonyants said:


> Do you mind if I ask you how much the shutter replacement costs?
> 
> 450 Euro plus TAX
> 
> ...


----------



## ykn123 (Oct 29, 2013)

First - thanks for your friendly replies. I fully understand if you think "why the heck does he wants yet another camera?" 
I'm not rich but i have some clients ;-) and need to spend on equippment (to save tax ;-) ) ... - and yes IF i spend money on something than it is most of the time on photography gear - lame excuse, i know ;-)

so here is a bit of excuse:
- i basically not use the 50D and the 1DM2 anymore - the IQ of the other bodies i own is just too good. (but you hardly get any money for them anyway, so they rest in a box)

- i use the 5dm2 without a battery grip and the 24-105 attached to it for "street" usage - it's actual a handy solution - not as big as the 1Ds, as some pointed out correctly.

- right now i do use the other 5DM2 (with battery grip) with the 70-200 f4 attached to it mainly for studio work - the lens had been adjusted to that body from CPS - or it is pure luck, but this combination is fantastic in terms of IQ - it's razor sharp and i use f5.6-f11 at ISO 100 in the studio most of the time - so f4 is fast enough. Maybe it's just my copy, but i like the ISO100 IQ of that body more than the 5DM3 files. For the pure RAW IQ i was never really overwhelmed with the (my) 5DM3 compared to my 5DM2. (it has some nice features of course that the 5DM2 is missing)

The 1D-X and 1DM3 are used only for sports - they sit in my hardcase ready for being used almost every weekend. I do use the 70-200 f2.8 on the 1DM3 for the extra reach (APS-H) and flexibility and my 135F2 on the 1D-X for indoor sport with ISO6400 as an example at f2 (I photograph soccer, basketball, handball, icehockey) Both of them (1DX,1DM3) could need extra resolution in the studio - so i'm not using them there at all. (yes, even the 2.x MP more of the 5D over the 1DX count)

Well you still could argue (my wife would) - hey you still have that 5DM3 - why are you looking at a 1Ds? It's because i think it's good value for the money and as many wrote, it is wellknown for it's superb images , color rendering .... (yes i do shoot RAW only but still value what comes out straight of the camera) and it's better suited for tough outdoor conditions, wheather. But on the other hand, i understand there is another FF (6D) body that is cheaper and has the latest sensor. So i started this to have someone comment on how he like's the 6D images over the 1Ds images.

You are right - there are more important issues on this planet, but hey - CR is alot about gear talk - isn't it ?



jonathan7007 said:


> Yeah, Paul, looking at that more closely (had glanced before) I see the overlaps. I am also surprised he says he uses the 5D2 more than the others. I read a thread here some time back in which a photographer said he was happy with his 1Dx shooting headshots (actors, models) and I believe that, because these files/images with a new 18Meg sensor are well within the quality range for 8x10 prints.
> 
> My joy with the two 1Ds bodies I found at about $2250 (each, averaged) is based on:
> 1. Cost for the quality (way lower than the 1Dx)
> ...


----------



## 7enderbender (Oct 29, 2013)

I would look at the 1Ds3 as the pro version of the 5D MarkII. In my opinion it's the best DSLR that Canon ever made. I'd have one if I had the extra cash sitting around to get a mint body. But I'm sure a lot of people would disagree with that. I look at cameras still as replacement for film. Anything over, say, ISO 800 is more or less irrelevant for me. Nice to have at times, but not a selling point. I recently brought along my 5DII and a rented 5DIII and did not see enough of a difference in the results to justify the upgrade. Yes, the AF is faster and better, but also more cumbersome to fully take advantage of. So I ended up getting about the same keeper rate.

6D may be interesting for street photography because of its size. For studio or anything else where you work with flash or strobes I'd want something with a better x-sync speed though.

I personally would get the 1Ds3 for studio and take the 5D for street.


----------



## al-toidz photography (Oct 31, 2013)

I have a 1d mark 3 and the pixel is more than enough for internet and anything less than 20x20 print. I can even crop a photo very tight and still come out with a good print. How much more with the 20+ pixel of 1ds mark 3. I've rented the 5d mark 2 and 3 and personally i don't like the file they produce. Unlike the 1d(s) series, i can push their file and still give me a good result. I did the same with the 5d's and i didn't like the result.

Bottom line: get the 1ds mark 3


----------



## docholliday (Oct 31, 2013)

al-toidz photography said:


> I have a 1d mark 3 and the pixel is more than enough for internet and anything less than 20x20 print. I can even crop a photo very tight and still come out with a good print. How much more with the 20+ pixel of 1ds mark 3. I've rented the 5d mark 2 and 3 and personally i don't like the file they produce. Unlike the 1d(s) series, i can push their file and still give me a good result. I did the same with the 5d's and i didn't like the result.
> 
> Bottom line: get the 1ds mark 3



Definitely...I have a 1D3 and 1Ds3, and having used all the 5d's (not mine), I'd have to agree that while the 5's files may be newer and the high ISO better, I don't shoot much above 800. So, the 1's files are much more realistic and smoother. A lot of it has to do with the AA filter choices, but something about the RAW data is that much more. Plus, I hate small cameras...


----------

